# A million sheep sheared!



## jhm47 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the guy who sheared our sheep when we still had them.  He and his family lived on the farm next to ours, less than 1/4 mile from us.  I still see Don nearly every week.  He has lost much of his sight to macular degeneration, but still drives his 4 wheeler around the area.  Tough old bird!

http://www.agweek.com/event/article/id/16164


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, he's amazing!  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a good read - Great article


----------

